# Noname-Crew droht mit "Mega-Leak"



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juli 2011)

Die Hackergruppe "No-Name-Crew" droht den Behörden mit der Veröffentlichung eines "Mega-Leaks", wenn eines der Mitglieder verhaftet wird. Sie fordern die umgehende Einstellung der Ermittlungen, die gegen sie wegen mehrerer Angriffe auf Bundesbehörden laufen.
In einem Chat mit gulli.com Mitarbeitern erklärte der Leiter Darkhammer das Sicherungssystem: Ein 24h Countdown läuft immer wieder auf der Seite ab, wenn alle Führungsmitglieder aktiv waren, wird der Counter kurz vor Ablauf zurückgesetzt. Wenn dies nicht geschieht, dann wird ein Passwort, ähnlich wie bei Wikileaks, einer Absicherungsdatei, die vertrauliche Dokumente enthält, freigesetzt!
Es wird laut Darkhammer „_Mails, Meldungen, vertrauliche Daten und jede schmutzige Kleinigkeit in diesen korrupten Suff Vereinen._“. Dokumente der Bundespolizei des Bundeskriminalamt und des Deutschen Zolls sind enthalten.
Um zu demonstrieren, dass sie in Besitz vertraulicher Dokumente sind, ließ Darkhammer Mitarbeitern von Gulli.com ein mit dem Titel  _„Maßnahmen der Bundespolizei im Zusammenhang mit der aktuellen  Gefährdungslage islamistischer Terrorismus vor dem Hintergrund der  Bundestagswahl“ _überschriebenes Dokument zukommen, welches bereits drei Jahre alt ist. Daraus kann man die Dauer der Spionage-Angriffe erahnen.
Die Gewerkschaft der Polizei forderte als Reakion auf die Angriffe eine Überarbeitung der Sicherheit der Polizeinetzwerke, die auch nach Meinung des Nonemae-Crew-Leiters _„was den IT-Kram angeht, echt schlampig“_  seien.
In neun Tagen sei eine neue Aktion auf Bundeseben geplant, wen genau es trifft ist unbekannt!

Quelle: gulli.com - news - view - Noname-Crew droht den Behörden mit Veröffentlichung eines "Mega-Leaks"

Diesen Thread könnt ihr gerne für bergündete Meinungsaussagen nutzen, aber bitte nicht für Flames!

Update (vielen Dank an Painkiller):
Anscheinend wurde ein Hacker verhaftet.
Quelle: http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_7073746.html

Update2:
Hier kann man die Timer ansehen:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...cd=3&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&source=www.google.de
Es liegen allerdings Bedenken vor, dass der Timer der Richtige ist!


----------



## butter_milch (18. Juli 2011)

Sich mit dem Staat anlegen und wundern, wenns auf die Fresse gibt. Hachja, die Script-Kiddies von heute


----------



## Painkiller (18. Juli 2011)

Na dann wirds "lustig" werden. 
Ermittler fassen mutmaßlichen Polizei-Hacker - Zoll-Server geknackt - N24.de


----------



## Lexx (18. Juli 2011)

na, ob euch nicht auch noch das lachen vergehen wird.. ?
schaumermal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2011)

Das mit der Sicherheit hätte man mit Sicherheit schon längst machen können, da die Hackerangriffe ja nicht erst seit gestern um sich greifen. Schön das die mal einen haben, die sollen sich nicht erpressen lassen von den Fruchtzwergen. Alle einsacken und zur Wattwanderung nach Helgoland zwingen.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Juli 2011)

Lexx schrieb:


> na, ob euch nicht auch noch das lachen vergehen wird.. ?
> schaumermal



Versteht da jemand keine Ironie oder Sakasmus?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2011)

Lexx schrieb:


> na, ob euch nicht auch noch das lachen vergehen wird.. ?
> schaumermal



Warum sollte es? Soll der Staat vor denen nen Bückling machen?


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2011)

Also mal ehrlich gesagt: Die Timer-Seite sieht mir gefaked aus. Da wurden einfach Datenbanken mit einer Freeware-Software (MyPHP) angelegt und irgendwas erstellt. KEINE staatliche Institution macht den Fehler und setzt auf Freewaredatenbankserverprogs für die es nicht mal offiziellen Support seitens des Entwicklers gibt. Das ist einfach schwachsinnig. Nichtmal in Schulen wird das eingesetzt.
Die "Verfolgungsansicht" kann sich übrigens auch jeder beschaffen. Zumal das die Version ist, die Speditionen nutzen .


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juli 2011)

Das ist ein Google-Abbild der No-Name-Crew-Seite!
Auf die nn-crew.cc Seite kommt man als gewöhnlicher User nicht (Ich auch nicht)!


----------



## B1gD4ddy (18. Juli 2011)

nn-crew.cc inzwischen offline...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Juli 2011)

Würde es Trotzdem Leaken egal was kommt >!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juli 2011)

Die Sicherheitsdatei kann aber noch geladen werden!


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das ist ein Google-Abbild der No-Name-Crew-Seite!
> Auf die nn-crew.cc Seite kommt man als gewöhnlicher User nicht (Ich auch nicht)!


 Ja, auch ein Abbild machts nicht glaubwürdiger . Sämtliche Screenshots mögen für den Laien beeindruckend aussehen, sind aber ein Fake!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juli 2011)

Ob es ein Fake ist, werden wir in ein paar Stunden sehen...
Aber die Bedenken wurden mit aufgenommen!


----------



## El Sativa (18. Juli 2011)

wie soll ich das nun sehen und werten?
die drohen einer regierung geheime bzw. vertrauliche daten zu veröffentlichen, wenn die strafverfolgung gegen selbige fortgeführt wird.
regierungsdaten klauen und anderen zugänglich machen.....ich nenns mal spionage.
für solche fälle sollte man dann auch die große keule auspacken, und diese "hacker" mit allem bestrafen, was im gesetz nur möglich ist.
ich hoffe einfach nurnoch, das die regierung mal ein paar gesetzesideen umsetzt und das internet schön überwacht. dann haben alle erreicht, was erreicht werden sollte....oder sehe ich das falsch.


----------



## joel3214 (18. Juli 2011)

El Sativa schrieb:


> wie soll ich das nun sehen und werten?
> die drohen einer regierung geheime bzw. vertrauliche daten zu veröffentlichen, wenn die strafverfolgung gegen selbige fortgeführt wird.
> regierungsdaten klauen und anderen zugänglich machen.....ich nenns mal spionage.
> für solche fälle sollte man dann auch die große keule auspacken, und diese "hacker" mit allem bestrafen, was im gesetz nur möglich ist.
> ich hoffe einfach nurnoch, das die regierung mal ein paar gesetzesideen umsetzt und das internet schön überwacht. dann haben alle erreicht, was erreicht werden sollte....oder sehe ich das falsch.


 Technisch und politisch ist es nicht möglich das I-net zu überwachen.
Sonnst war das schon längst geschehen.


----------



## jensi251 (18. Juli 2011)

Das kann noch interessant werden.


----------



## Sularko (18. Juli 2011)

Das ist schon echt lustig. Sie brechen bei der Polizei ein und machen sich dann Gedanken um die Strafferfolgung. 
Der Staat kann sich von solchen Gruppierungen nicht Erpressen lassen.


----------



## nyso (18. Juli 2011)

Ja, verhaftet wen Ich will die Leaks haben

Die Drohung, wir verpfeifen euch pöse Polizisten wenn ihr uns verfolgt ist mir allerdings nicht ganz schlüssig. Soll man jetzt jeden der was verbrochen hat laufen lassen weil er irgendwelche Druckmittel hat?


----------



## X Broster (18. Juli 2011)

Einen guten Bericht bietet auch Spiegel Online.  "Darkhammer" wurde danach Sonntagabend festgenommen ... und wie es in Deuschland üblich ist wieder auf freien Fuß gesetzt.

Ein irres Jahr, von heut auf morgen wird bekannt, dass Regierungen, Weltkonzerne und selbst Geheimdienste(BND) gehackt und ausspioniert wurden.


nyso schrieb:


> Die  Drohung, wir verpfeifen euch pöse Polizisten wenn ihr uns verfolgt ist  mir allerdings nicht ganz schlüssig. Soll man jetzt jeden der was  verbrochen hat laufen lassen weil er irgendwelche Druckmittel  hat?


Man kannst es ähnlich wie die Kronzeugenregelung oder die Steuer-CDs der Schweiz sehen.


----------



## spionkaese (18. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ja, verhaftet wen Ich will die Leaks haben
> 
> Die Drohung, wir verpfeifen euch pöse Polizisten wenn ihr uns verfolgt ist mir allerdings nicht ganz schlüssig. Soll man jetzt jeden der was verbrochen hat laufen lassen weil er irgendwelche Druckmittel hat?


 Sie werden ja nicht laufen gelassen 
Aber die Hacker fändens natürlich nicht schlecht wenn sie so damit durchkommen könnten und den Leuten da weiter schaden könnten.


----------



## nyso (18. Juli 2011)

Wobei, ein Staat der sogar SteuerCDs kauft? Dem Dieb dieser Daten hat man nicht nur Millionen gezahlt, sondern man hat ihn sogar gedeckt.

Wenn dieses Leak nun auch von nationalem Interesse ist? Also im Interesse des Volkes, im Interesse des Staates ist es sicher nicht wenn bekannt wird das bewusst Panik geschürt wird vor den Wahlen, um die Politik von CDU/CSU zu rechtfertigen. Zumindest erhoffe ich mir das aus deren Daten.


----------



## dgcss (18. Juli 2011)

Ich finde es gut für was sie kämpfen ....die art vll nicht ... aber wie soll man sonst an die personen ran kommen.

Was der staat mit einen macht ist natürlich auch absolut für den a*****

Naja da grad Frauen WM war, würd ich mal sagen das es immernoch 1:0 für die NNC steht. Bin mal gespannt wies ausgeht.

Leider muss ich immernoch sagen, SELBST wenn die daten an den mann kommen. Was passiert dann? Die menschen wären zu feige um den Bundestag mit Heugabeln zu stürmen  Selbst mit löffeln hätten Sie zu viel angst das was böses zurück kommt


----------



## X Broster (18. Juli 2011)

Muss es gleich physische Gewalt sein, geh wählen. Basta.

Skandale etc. dürfen gerne aufgedeckt werden. Das hat in der Politik nämlich nichts zu suchen. Aber bitte nichts vertrauliches.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (18. Juli 2011)

Wird ja noch spannend. Hoffentlich veröffentlichen die wirklich was Spektakuläres.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2011)

dgcss schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut für was sie kämpfen ....die art vll nicht ... aber wie soll man sonst an die personen ran kommen.
> 
> Was der staat mit einen macht ist natürlich auch absolut für den a*****
> 
> ...



Was bitte schön ist an deren Verhalten und handeln denn gut? Den Staat den man gern hätte gibt es nirgends auf der Welt außer du kaufst dir ein eigens Reich. Das was die vorhaben ist Erpressung, und dafür dürfen die sich weiter benehmen wie Bolle?


----------



## Haxti (18. Juli 2011)

Könnte man die nicht einfach festnehmen und dann von behörden her den server unter beschuss nehmen, so wies sowieso gerade sitte ist? Die resourcen sollte ja reichen. Dann kanns niemand laden und man kann in ruhe an den hoster gehen.


----------



## nyso (18. Juli 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Muss es gleich physische Gewalt sein, geh wählen. Basta.


 
Pahahahaha, der wer gut.

In einem Land in dem die SPD Hartz 4 macht, die Grünen ja zum illegalen Jugoslavienkrieg sagen und der Verbraucherschutz die Verbraucher verarscht ist es egal wen man wählt. Zumal die gesamten Politiker laut Bundesgerichtshof eh nicht mehr legitimiert sind, Wahlrecht und so.

Wenn dann auf die harte Tour, mit Wahlen erreicht man leider nichts.


----------



## Anchorage (18. Juli 2011)

Also wenn um Koruption geht bin ich dafür diese Daten zu veröffentlichen damit mal die Politiker so richtig eine in die Schnauze bekommen .


----------



## Iceananas (18. Juli 2011)

Haxti schrieb:


> Könnte man die nicht einfach festnehmen und dann von behörden her den server unter beschuss nehmen, so wies sowieso gerade sitte ist? Die resourcen sollte ja reichen. Dann kanns niemand laden und man kann in ruhe an den hoster gehen.


 
Glaubst du die haben nur einen PC/Server wo das drauf ist und man muss den nur abschalten?  Die Dateien wurden tagelang quer ins Volk verteilt, jetzt bringts auch nix mehr...



Anchorage schrieb:


> Also wenn um Koruption geht bin ich dafür diese  Daten zu veröffentlichen damit mal die Politiker so richtig eine in die  Schnauze bekommen .


 
Das sehe ich genauso. Wer sagt denn dass es bei den vertraulichen Daten und die Telefonnummer, Anschrift, Kontonummer o.ä. von irgendwem handelt, sondern irgendwelche dreckige Geschäfte von denen? Dass die ganz sauber arbeiten würden kann mir keiner erzählen. 
Ich weiß nicht wieso es mittlerweile so eine Anti-Haltung gegenüber solche Gruppierungen gibt, aber eine solche Reaktion "lasst mich in Ruhe oder ich verpetze deine dreckige Geschäfte" ist doch völlig normal. Wenn die Polizei wirklich so sauber ist wie sie behaupten dann haben sie ja nichts zu befürchten. 

Anders siehts natürlich aus, wenn sie Daten entwenden, die die Sicherheit unschuldiger Personen gefährden oder ähnliches, dann würde das auch schon zu weit gehen. Fakt ist aber, dass bisher noch niemandem bei solchen Aktionen zu Schaden gekommen ist und man sich eine eigene Meinung von der Sache bilden soll und eventuell man die Sache aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachtet.


----------



## spionkaese (18. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Pahahahaha, der wer gut.
> 
> In einem Land in dem die SPD Hartz 4 macht, die Grünen ja zum illegalen Jugoslavienkrieg sagen und der Verbraucherschutz die Verbraucher verarscht ist es egal wen man wählt. Zumal die gesamten Politiker laut Bundesgerichtshof eh nicht mehr legitimiert sind, Wahlrecht und so.
> 
> Wenn dann auf die harte Tour, mit Wahlen erreicht man leider nichts.


 Jaaa, ein wütender Mob 
Btw, wieso sind die Politiker laut BGH nicht mehr legitimiert?


----------



## nyso (18. Juli 2011)

Sorry, nicht BGH, sondern Bundesverfassungsgerichtshof: BVerfG: Wahlrecht teilweise verfassungswidrig | tagesschau.de

Bis Juni 2011 sollte es geändert werden, das wurde aber nicht getan. Damit können wir eig nicht mehr wählen gehen


----------



## DarkMo (18. Juli 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso es mittlerweile so eine Anti-Haltung gegenüber solche Gruppierungen gibt


 hmm, kriminell bleibt kriminell. wenn ein dieb einen dieb beklaut, ises dennoch ein verbrechen. macht die sache nich unbedingt leichter ^^ aber wer moralapostel spielen will, der sollte halt selbst aufpassen, nich unmoralisch zu handeln. einer DER gründe gegen die todesstrafe zum bsp. sind wir besser, wenn wir den mörderer ermorden? wir stellen uns moralisch nur auf seine stufe, sind somit genauso schlimm und uns müsste man auch abmurksen us usf. eine gewaltkette entsteht. is doch auch mit diesen fehden da aus nahost ländern, wo se hier in restaurants ballern, weil die maria dem hachmed gesagt hat, sie mag ihn nich und damit seine familie bis auf 10 generationen mit schande besudelt hat...


----------



## Sheeep (18. Juli 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Technisch und politisch ist es nicht möglich das I-net zu überwachen.
> Sonnst war das schon längst geschehen.


 
Deshalb gibt es staaten die ihr eingenes inet bauen oO fängt glaub ich mit "ir" an und hört mit "an" auf...

na zum glück sind wir in einem der staaten, die das nicht ganz so eng sehen... obwohl...


----------



## Skysnake (18. Juli 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Einen guten Bericht bietet auch Spiegel Online.  "Darkhammer" wurde danach Sonntagabend festgenommen ... und wie es in Deuschland üblich ist wieder auf freien Fuß gesetzt.
> 
> Ein irres Jahr, von heut auf morgen wird bekannt, dass Regierungen, Weltkonzerne und selbst Geheimdienste(BND) gehackt und ausspioniert wurden.
> 
> Man kannst es ähnlich wie die Kronzeugenregelung oder die Steuer-CDs der Schweiz sehen.


 
Ja, das könnte sehr spannend werden. Man denke nur an Stuttgart 21. Das wäre z.B. ein Punkt wo sich ein heftiger Skandal draus entwickeln könnte, oder denkt mal an die LoveParade.... Da soll es auch Verfehlungen der Polizei gegeben haben. etc. etc etc

Also Sprengstoff ist mehr als genug im Umlauf. Bis jetzt wird er nur mit Samthandschuhen angefasst und schön tief verbuddelt....


----------



## Kyrodar (19. Juli 2011)

Dient es einer guten Sache - okay. Trifft es Unschuldige, ohne auch nur _irgendetwas_ Gutes zu bewirken, welches im Verhältnis ein höheres Gewicht
als der Schaden an Unbeteiligten hat - nicht so prall.

An dem ganzen schmutzigen Kram, den Vater Staat so verzapft bin ich aber auch interessiert.

Würde aber vorallem in Deutschland nicht allzuviel ändern, dazu is' der Deutsche zu faul (oder feige?).
Der grummelt höchstens zu Hause bei der Familie, wie bescheiden doch alles ist.

Und geht man dann doch auf die Straße ist man Einer von Dreien.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2011)

> hmm, kriminell bleibt kriminell. wenn ein dieb einen dieb beklaut, ises dennoch ein verbrechen. macht die sache nich unbedingt leichter ^^


 
Eben! Wenn man mal bedenkt wieviel Geld die Hacker verdienen könnten, wenn sie bei Firmen arbeiten würden, die sich auf Internet-Sicherheit spezialisieren. 

Dennoch finde ich es erschreckend wie schwach scheinbar die Server und Netze der Regierungen geschützt sind. Hier ist auf jeden Fall Verbesserungsbedarf. Das sollte durch die Attacken wohl klar sein. 

Irgendwie erinnert das ganze Szenario an Stirb Langsam 4.0 (Firesale). Da war es auch ein/mehrere Hacker die gezeigt haben, was alles möglich ist.


----------



## Balder (19. Juli 2011)

Sheeep schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt es staaten die ihr eingenes inet bauen oO fängt glaub ich mit "ir" an und hört mit "an" auf...
> 
> na zum glück sind wir in einem der staaten, die das nicht ganz so eng sehen... obwohl...


 
Na wenn du meinst  wieso sollte denn unser Staat auch ein "eigenes Internet bauen" wenn das jetzige doch so gut verfolgbar ist und alle Möglichkeiten zum Ausspionieren bieten ?

Dann doch lieber ein Internet vom Iran wo einen Herr Mahhmud Ahmadinedschad persönlich begrüßt


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Juli 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich schon ein Passwort für diesen Leak ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juli 2011)

Auch wenns vielleicht böse klingt - son richtiger "Showdown" würde mir gefallen.
Die Skriptkiddies wie sie hier genannt werden würde übel auffe nase bekommen und vielleicht würden wirklich einige dunkle Machenschaften in gewissen Staatsorganen mal ans Licht der Welt kommen...


----------



## evosociety (19. Juli 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auch wenns vielleicht böse klingt - son richtiger "Showdown" würde mir gefallen.
> Die Skriptkiddies wie sie hier genannt werden würde übel auffe nase bekommen und vielleicht würden wirklich einige dunkle Machenschaften in gewissen Staatsorganen mal ans Licht der Welt kommen...


 
Ach Quatsch. Um an den Staat zu kommen muss man wenigstens soviel drauf haben das der Staat auf rechtlicher Ebene ebenfalls nichts mehr gegen einen ausrichten kann da man sich und seine Daten soweit abgesichert hat.


----------



## MiToKo (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn sie Daten leaken, die unschuldige Menschen schaden, dann sind die Hächer wirklich unter aller Sau. Aber wenn sie Daten haben, die zum Beispiel zeigen, welcher Politiker/welche Partei von Firmen bestochen wird, dann sollten sie diese auf jeden Fall veröffentlichen, denn Bestechungen haben in Deutschland nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juli 2011)

Muss man denn rechtlich bewandert sein wenn man seine Informationen die dunkle Machenschaften beinhalten der Öffentlichkeit vorlegt?


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

tja leider ist die verschlüsselte datei nicht mehr verfügbar vllt. hat die Regierung dafür gesorgt das ihre kleine Schmutzige Geheimnisse nicht raus kommen


----------



## Earisu (24. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> tja leider ist die verschlüsselte datei nicht mehr verfügbar vllt. hat die Regierung dafür gesorgt das ihre kleine Schmutzige Geheimnisse nicht raus kommen


 
Die datei wandert überall im netz rum nur hat auch wer das passwort dazu?


----------



## Aufpassen (25. Juli 2011)

Earisu schrieb:
			
		

> Die datei wandert überall im netz rum nur hat auch wer das passwort dazu?



Das PW ist schon im Netz zu haben..

Kann dir aber nicht sagen wo, wegrn den Forumregeln.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. Juli 2011)

MiToKo schrieb:


> Wenn sie Daten leaken, die unschuldige Menschen schaden, dann sind die Hächer wirklich unter aller Sau. Aber wenn sie Daten haben, die zum Beispiel zeigen, welcher Politiker/welche Partei von Firmen bestochen wird, dann sollten sie diese auf jeden Fall veröffentlichen, denn Bestechungen haben in Deutschland nichts zu suchen.


 
Hust...hust... Steuer CDs...


----------

